

Show HN: liblorgnette – a dlsym for alien processes on OS X - ololoev
https://github.com/rodionovd/liblorgnette

======
albertzeyer
That's nice. I did something similar a while ago, together with mach_override,
to hook into some functions, like ___NSAutoreleaseNoPool or
___THE_PROCESS_HAS_FORKED_AND_YOU_CANNOT_USE_THIS_COREFOUNDATION_FUNCTIONALITY___YOU_MUST_EXEC__,
for debugging purpose.

Example: [https://github.com/albertz/music-
player/blob/master/app/mac_...](https://github.com/albertz/music-
player/blob/master/app/mac_sysutils.mm)

See FindSymbol and install_breakpoint_handlers.

